# x11 on 10.4.6



## aved (May 11, 2006)

Hey I'm new to x11 and am having some problems getting it to install on 10.4.6. I have a PB 15" 1.67Ghz that shipped with 10.3.9 but I have upgraded to 10.4.6. I know x11 is an optional install on the OS disk (which is in another state) but since I don't have it I was wondering if anyone knows where I can download it. I looked on Apple's website and the only download is for 10.3.x. I did find a X11SKD.pkg in my utility folder>launched it> said it installed> but I still don't have an X11.app anywhere. I talked to Apple Support and they said that x11 only ships with the server OS now...


----------



## lurk (May 11, 2006)

The Support answer was wrong, it is still with the client version.  It is not downloadable though, technically it never was just the beta was.  You really need to get ahold of the installation media to get it.

The X11SDK.pkg is the X11 development kit, basically the header files for compiling X11 programs.  One possible solution would be for you to download the version from x.org and compile that.   It does not include the aqua window manager that way but in a pinch it might work for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 11, 2006)

X11 does not only ship with the server flavor of Mac OS X.

You need to get ahold of your install disks -- as far as I know, this is the only way to install an X11 application that is compatible with your system.


----------



## aved (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Do you think I could install x11 from my 10.3.9 OS disk on 10.4.6? Or will Apple send me a free 10.4.6 disk?

I had a feeling the support guy didn't know what I was talking about...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 11, 2006)

aved said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. Do you think I could install x11 from my 10.3.9 OS disk on 10.4.6?


It may work -- I don't know if the X11 for Panther is a different version from the X11 for Tiger...



> Or will Apple send me a free 10.4.6 disk?


Doubtful.


----------



## cfr (May 12, 2006)

I don't think you can install the Panther version on Tiger. I think it will fail. On the other hand, I think the installer will simply tell you this...


----------



## nixgeek (May 12, 2006)

The X11 package should be in the installation discs you have.  ACtually, you might have to select "Customize" during the installation in order to activate that package.  You don't have to reinstall the entire operating system.  Just load in the disc, run the installation (but don't elect to format the drive), and select "Customize" when it shows up before the installation continues.  Once there, you'll see the option for X11.

Usually it's not installed by default because normal end users don't have the need to run X11 (it can become complicated to understand X11 for new users).


----------



## aved (May 14, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. I got it to install with the 10.3.9 CD but had to do it manually- installer wouldn't let me select the HD because I am running 10.4.6.


----------



## nixgeek (May 14, 2006)

Check on the upgrade disc to see if it will update the version of X11 from 10.3.x.  If it was able to upgrade the rest of the operating system, it should be able to update just X11 if you manually select it from the 10.4.6 installation.


----------



## ekjo014 (May 15, 2006)

i had the same problem, and for some reason couldnt find the app anywhere on the install disk, even if i chose customize and selected X11, i eventually got it to work by downloading the UI form:

http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...2232&cat=1&platform=osx&method=sa/X11User.dmg

or just go to apple.com search for x11

first result, at bottom right of page select download.


----------

